# 40-82 wcf



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm playing with the idea of resurrecting an old 1886 in 40-82 but have no load data. Does anyone have any smokeless load data for this? I understand the 82gr of ffg but I'd like to use smokeless.


----------



## lifes short (Sep 11, 2013)

Are you can shoot cast or jacketed?


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

It's not a nickle alloy barrel; it's too old for that so it will have to be cast lead.
At the moment I'm going to size some flat nose WC from my .41 mag to .406 or .408 depending on what I figure out after slugging the barrel (not happened yet). I've only locate a few articles that list IMR-3031 at about 35gr as an option but would love to find someone with a book to back that up. The original bullets were 260gr cast but I'm not going that heavy to start if I can pull this off.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

This sounds like a neat project that I'd love to hear updates on. Oh pics too.


----------



## lifes short (Sep 11, 2013)

I did a Yahoo search of 40-82 load data and there were quite a few results. Look through some of the forum threads and it looks like you can come up with loads of several different powder types, 3031 being one of them. There were also some web supplers referenced that have molds specific to that caliber, brass etc.. I am jealous this should be a fun project.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I've never heard of that caliber. I'm assuming it's a 82wcf necked down to a 40cal? I'd like to see a picture of the brass.
Let us know what you find.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

From Cartridges of the World by Frank C. Barnes. Published 1969.









Sounds like a heck of a fun project. If you can't blow this up enough to read it send me a PM with your email address and I'll send it full size.

.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

40-82 is just a 45-90 necked down; Winchester considered it an "express" cartridge from what I've been reading. Sounds like about 20% of the 1886's were made in this caliber. It's not unheard of but it's not common at all. 45-70 and 45-90 are much more common.
Thanks Cooky that's great.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

So I slugged the barrel this week came out to .407 which is right where it should be from what I've been reading. I ordered a .408 sizing die, and my reloading dies came friday. I've got a lead on some brass; midway has some but wants my first born for it but that may be the only option. The reloading dies are three piece like pistol dies. I guess that shouldn't surprise me but it did. From pictures it looks like they are roll crimped just like pistols. I'll get you some pics. This has been lots of fun learning about the old cartridge. 40-82 was considered a better round for hunting than 45-70 or 45-90. I don't any ballistic data yet so I can't back that up but the idea was the flatter shooting 40 made range estimation easier and the faster smaller caliber gave more penetration. It was considered (in it's day) an excellent choice for large game like Elk Moose and Bison. Kinda makes our debates about 7mm vs .308 funny as a lower speed .308 like my 300 savage would have more energy than a 260gr lead slug moving at 1500fps; than again I need to check that data out; maybe not. Could you imagine a bison hunt with an 1886 winchester??? Makes me giggle thinking about it.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

What a cool project. Someday when I get to do a bison hunt, I'm going to use a 45-110 Sharps. Keep us posted!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Mavis13....I have a little brass, how much are you looking for?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Dodger said:


> What a cool project. Someday when I get to do a bison hunt, I'm going to use a 45-110 Sharps. Keep us posted!


I expect someday soon to be hunting buff with a Browning 1886 45-70....some dreams never die...;-)


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

.45 said:


> I expect someday soon to be hunting buff with a Browning 1886 45-70....some dreams never die...;-)


That's because you're not just a buffalo hunter. You're a buffalo hunter with class.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for the offer .45 but I pulled the trigger on the midway brass so I've got 20 on the way. Sometimes you just got to jump in with both feet. There's no reason to let $60 stall my project.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

My dad has the exact gun you are talking about and has been loading for it for years. He is somewhat of a purist and uses primarily black powder. I believe he uses "duplex loads" now because they foul the barrel far less than straight black powder. A duplex load is nothing more than a few grains of smokeless in the bottom of the case, topped off with black powder. PM me your phone number and I'll have him give you a call if you'd like.


----------

